# Looking to move to America...



## Chlozo (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi there, 

I'm 22 years old, from Cambridge in the UK. I've always wanted to move to the USA since the age of 18, and have just started to look into my possibilities. Ideally I'd like to go into web design/development... but I can imagine its a market saturated with designers with less demand... although my masters is management based (people, operations management etc). I'm not sure where abouts in the USA I'd like to relocate to, wherever I can get a job I guess!

I've got a BA from the University of Leeds, and I'm in the process of my 1 year MSc doing Information Systems Management at the University of Sheffield.

My main work experience is working in a web design company (for 1 year whilst studying my degree), and doing freelance work. I have also had 1 summer working over in America for a web design company. 

I'm wondering how eligible I am for getting any type of Visa for the US? I presume it would be work based, but how am I doing so far for getting the visa (with my degrees etc), and is there anything more I need to do? 

Also, how would my boyfriend of 6 years (soon to be fiance!) be eligible for a visa? Would he have to get a work visa as well? 

I appreciate that getting a visa is a long winded process, so I'm trying to get as much information as I can. 

Thanks.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Getting a Masters degree is certainly a step in the right direction.

You are correct in thinking that there are lots of US graduates in your chosen career so getting a job will be somewhat difficult in the current economic climate.

In order to work in the US you need to get a work visa which will be applied for by your prospective employer - not by you; and you need to have the visa before moving to the US.

Once way to do this is to start working for an international company in the UK who has offices in the US. If work becomes available in the US you would then be able to apply for them and, dependent on your company getting the visa, you would transfer over to the US.

Otherwise you need to start networking and applying for jobs yourself.

Your fiance would need to get his own visa - if you were to marry he could then move with you as your dependent or, depending on the visa issued, he maybe ablr to get a visa which allows him to work.

Other that these two options, there are investment visas and, if your have close family in the US, family based visas


----------

